# Need some guidance.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its been awhile since I looked into Parelli but I think you can send in videos of your progress and each level you achieve. Have you checked their web site? Here is the course schedule for the UK
http://www.parelli.com/content.faces?contentId=16


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im not fimular with any of that but Welcome to the HF


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

